# What do you think of this?



## LOMAX (Jan 17, 2008)

What do you guys think of this reworking of Carl Orff?

http://mp3.juno.co.uk/MP3/SF294252-01-01-01.mp3

Quite catchy, no?


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry lomax. Couldn't get the link to work...


----------

